# bluewater performance short ram



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

So i picked up the blue water performance short ram intake made by evoms and i love it but i am throwing a cel for it anyone have any ideas to fix it is there a insert or anything i can buy to fix the problem ( i really dont want to make one and help would be greatly appreciated thanks alot guys!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rconley said:


> So i picked up the blue water performance short ram intake and i love it but i am throwing a cel for it anyone have any ideas to fix it is there a insert or anything i can buy to fix the problem ( i really dont want to make one and help would be greatly appreciated thanks alot guys!


 united motorsport sw


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw, you ARE talking about the intake mani, right?


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

no this http://bwperformance.com/products/engine/evoms-25l-v-flow-air-induction-system


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

You may need the MAF insert. I had a CEL with my VF CAI in my 08 rabbit. Insert fixed it


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

where did you get the insert from


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

20Squared used to sell a pre-made piece but I see their site no longer exist. This was the only working thread I could find pertaining to this piece. Also, it's a EVOMS intake sold by BW, I think your thread was confusing people. Good luck! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Shoot me an email to [email protected] and we may be able to help you or at least steer you in the right direction. :thumbup: Just an fyi though we have sold about 20 of these with no issues whatsoever on the cel so its a little strange.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

rconley said:


> where did you get the insert from


Just make your own...its easy

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email to [email protected] and we may be able to help you or at least steer you in the right direction. :thumbup: Just an fyi though we have sold about 20 of these with no issues whatsoever on the cel so its a little strange.


shot ya an email


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email to [email protected] and we may be able to help you or at least steer you in the right direction. :thumbup: Just an fyi though we have sold about 20 of these with no issues whatsoever on the cel so its a little strange.


I had this issue back in 08 when I first put it on the car. It would stay on for awhile, clear itself, then come back randomly. After installing the insert I didn't have the CEL come back. I know there were a bunch of threads on it back then, I'm sure they're still floating around.


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

yea i ordered the pipe to make the insert just waitng for it to come then gonna follow the diy and hope for the best


----------

